

The Washington Post Has Now Hedged Its Claims About PRISM - rasterizer
http://www.businessinsider.com/washington-post-updates-spying-story-2013-6

======
TheBiv
Glenn wrote the original Guardian article -> Washington Post, and many others,
cited that article as fact -> Apple/FB/etc released their choreographed story
about "direct access" -> Washington Post amended their article due to lack of
fact checking in their original article -> Business Insider calls Washington
Post out for displaying broader context in their story.

Circle jerk. Flamewar. This is not journalism, this is TMZ. We are getting
away from the fact of the matter that the President said is a real fact; the
Internet is giving away metadata to spy on Americans using a mix of Legalese
and Marketing terms all protected by the acts installed by President Bush and
extended by President Obama.

~~~
Aqueous
The President has said that the only access being given is to content posted
by foreigners. Do I believe this? I have no idea. But it is important to note
that he said this, as it was the exact same rationale given for warrantless
wiretapping years ago(We only monitor communications between foreigners and
Americans.) And it's this dinstinction that gives a plausible (note: i don't
say correct) constitutional defense of this.

------
mpyne
Uh, doesn't the first sentence in the updated paragraph _still_ say that the
government is tapping _directly_ into central servers blah blah blah?

I'm sure PRISM is not the all-powerful intelligence apparatus people here are
claiming but I'm not sure how much hedging is really going on here. It was
obvious even from the first draft that the claims WaPo were making were based
on the slides that were leaked.

~~~
rallison
Indeed. The first version of the paragraph gave no indication as to the source
of the information. The modified version of the paragraph simply defines the
source, but doesn't otherwise change the content of the paragraph. It seems
businessinsider is trying too hard to find a new angle on the story for views.

